# Invitations 01st Nov 2012



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Starting a new thread for people who are expecting to receive their invite on 1st November.

Pleas post here if you got your invite on 01st Nov


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Im hoping that I would get an invite this Nov'12 as my date of effect is on 3rd July. Bases on the earlier threads I understand people got an invite on oct 15 with 60 pts with date of effect on 02nd July.


__________________
ACS: ITC Business Analyst +ve 26/06/2012, IELTS 6 Overall EOI date of effect 189 03/07/2012


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

there is no update on skillselect regarding nov 1 rounds. 
it still says technical issues. lets see if there are any invites


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Its 8 PM there ad I am waiting eagerly.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

all the best for everyone who is waiting


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

got invited to apply for 189   

analyst programmer : 65 points


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

got invite today


ACS +VE,IELTS - 6 EACH BAND EOI-60 PTS Date of effect 07/07/2012


----------



## abmanjuonline (Oct 7, 2012)

Got an Invite at 6:34 pm. Wish the best for all other eagerly waiting aspirants


----------



## tarekelgaby (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi All, El Hamdlelah, Just received an invite with 60 Points applied 6 August, wish you all best of luck In Shaa Allah.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Please update you ANZCo and EOI submitted date so we know the ballpark date for the last invitation received


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

findraj said:


> Please update you ANZCo and EOI submitted date so we know the ballpark date for the last invitation received


I think as of now, it is some time on 24th July....hopefully more people will share their dates though and hopefully it is later than 24th July


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

tarekelgaby said:


> Hi All, El Hamdlelah, Just received an invite with 60 Points applied 6 August, wish you all best of luck In Shaa Allah.



Wow!! nice ANZCO?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Tarekelgaby, 
Will u plz share ur visa effect, eoi creation and eoi submission date? Ths is very important because this will decide fate of other 60ers.


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

best of luck all :boxing:

System auto generates invitation as soon as clock strikes 12 am :ranger:


----------



## asad747 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks to my God . I have received the Invitation to Apply for 189. 

See my Signature for further details.. All the best to those who are still waiting (Y)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations to all who got invited!


----------



## tarekelgaby (Oct 15, 2012)

My EOI creation date is 2nd of July, and Submission date is 6 of August


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Even i got invitation for subclass 189. Eoi submitted on 31st july with 60 points...yeppiiee..very happy..all the best ..

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note using Expat Forum


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Would u plz mind sharing ur eoi creation date?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

EOI submitted 31st October at 4:00 PM IST with 65 points, Invite recieved 6:15 PM IST same day...somewhere around 12:06 Australian time..........BTW the email i received on my yahoo id was something like this

"Congratulations
You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member."


Is it standard for 189 visa , i never mentioned that i have a family member or a sponsor over there and my points were based on Age(30), Skill(10), english(10) and education (15)...........the correspondence does not mentioned any thing sponsor related and i checked my EOI again it also does not mention any thing sponsor related ...so why this line ....any ideas??? Does everyone who got invited got the same email?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

asad747 said:


> Thanks to my God . I have received the Invitation to Apply for 189.
> 
> See my Signature for further details.. All the best to those who are still waiting (Y)


What is your EOI creation date? Is it same as submission date?


----------



## linah (Aug 6, 2012)

get2gauri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Even i got invitation for subclass 189. Eoi submitted on 31st july with 60 points...yeppiiee..very happy..all the best ..
> 
> Sent from my Samsung galaxy note using Expat Forum


31st july is also the EOI creation date?


----------



## fragrance1625 (Oct 15, 2012)

i got invitation for subclass 189. Eoi creation on 5 july with 60 points eoi submited on same date i.e 5 july . then i realized that i should have ticked the subclass 190 box as well...so i updated and my points got updated to 65 and submitted date to 22 aug.....yipeeeeeeeeeeeee......i m sooooooooooo happy... how do i find...what documents are required... i want to know if i need police clearance from India as well ...i have been living in australia for 4 years now....


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> EOI submitted 31st October at 4:00 PM IST with 65 points, Invite recieved 6:15 PM IST same day...somewhere around 12:06 Australian time..........BTW the email i received on my yahoo id was something like this
> 
> "Congratulations
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member."
> ...



I also received email stating 'sponsored by family member'. I think its their default template which is putting all of us in confusion.


----------



## fragrance1625 (Oct 15, 2012)

opfian said:


> I also received email stating 'sponsored by family member'. I think its their default template which is putting all of us in confusion.



u r correct!!!! i too got the same message but if u open correspondence it is quite clear and will clear ur doubts!!!! congrats


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone........threw some weight off my head............


----------



## yasirshah10 (Oct 14, 2012)

*so confused *

I completed my EOI on 31st July with 60 points but didnt submitt untill 19th Oct . My EOI was showing 31/07/2012 as Date of effect untill yesterday when it suddenly changed to 19/10/2012. So I suppose when you actually submitt your EOI thats what becomes your date of effect right? Because I didnt change any information before submitting my EOI which could change my points score.

Any feedback would be apreciated


----------



## fragrance1625 (Oct 15, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Thanks everyone........threw some weight off my head............


do u know what documents we need???? is there any checklist of documents that i can refer....do i need PCC from india as well ....


----------



## Neetu12 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have invite today NOV 1, EOI submitted 5th July 2012 around 11 AM

analyst programmer : 60 points 

Question - For my current employment i have entered end date 5th july 2012, that date of EOI submission however I am still working for same employer... Is there any prob with it...I am not claiming any point for my current employer however I am entitled to claim 5 more points.. Plz help do i need to contact DAIC before applying or is it ok to accept invitation..


Thanks


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats to all those who received the Invite today...Is there going to be another round in November? Any idea?


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Folks,

Congrats to those who made into 1 Nov list. Quick query :

1) I got medicals (XRAY only done) for me and family in April,2012 this year for 457 Visa processing from India. Is there a way I can avoid the Xray repeated for 189 Medicals now.
2) Also those in Sydney please advise how are you folks planning the medicals. Any specific location to choose.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## bodhisattva (Jun 14, 2009)

v_yadav said:


> EOI submitted 31st October at 4:00 PM IST with 65 points, Invite recieved 6:15 PM IST same day...somewhere around 12:06 Australian time..........BTW the email i received on my yahoo id was something like this
> 
> "Congratulations
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member."
> ...


Same here donno why the sponsored thing :rolleyes


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I've received an invite for 189 visa subclass on 01-Nov. 
ICT BA job code with 65 points.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> EOI submitted 31st October at 4:00 PM IST with 65 points, Invite recieved 6:15 PM IST same day...somewhere around 12:06 Australian time..........BTW the email i received on my yahoo id was something like this
> 
> "Congratulations
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member."
> ...


Congrats:clap2: Luck has worked on you.

BTW whats your anzsco code? How many years of exp do you have?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

yasirshah10 said:


> I completed my EOI on 31st July with 60 points but didnt submitt untill 19th Oct . My EOI was showing 31/07/2012 as Date of effect untill yesterday when it suddenly changed to 19/10/2012. So I suppose when you actually submitt your EOI thats what becomes your date of effect right? Because I didnt change any information before submitting my EOI which could change my points score.
> 
> Any feedback would be apreciated


Seems like there was a bug in the system till now which has been corrected. The DATE OF EFFECT is when you have finally submitted the EOI and this is the date that will be considered when it comes to receiving an invite. I think till the previous invitation rounds, the bug meant that people were invited based on the day they CREATED the EOI instead of when they submitted it.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Seems like there was a bug in the system till now which has been corrected. The DATE OF EFFECT is when you have finally submitted the EOI and this is the date that will be considered when it comes to receiving an invite. I think till the previous invitation rounds, the bug meant that people were invited based on the day they CREATED the EOI instead of when they submitted it.


That is unfair! creating a SS account is not submitting an EOI!!:confused2::confused2:


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

fragrance1625 said:


> do u know what documents we need???? is there any checklist of documents that i can refer....do i need PCC from india as well ....


After you make the payment for your visa a CO will be allocated and he/she will send you a list of documents. Also, there is a 189 visa checklist pdf available on DIAC website and has a list of forms and docs which needs to be submitted. I have attached this pdf with post for reference.


For PCC i think you do as i have seen many posts on the forum where people living abroad need PCC from home country but i am not too sure on this so you may wanna verify this.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Do we need to get these documents in the checklist attested by any notary before we submit them to CO? 

Also for PCC, whom do we have to contact - local police station or the visa consulate? Any idea?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Congrats:clap2: Luck has worked on you.
> 
> BTW whats your anzsco code? How many years of exp do you have?


263111 Computer network and system engineer , 5 years in VoIP working on Avaya and Nortel products.did you get an invite and whats your job code. BTW you gave IELTS the same day i did, where was your test center? I gave it in Delhi.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Do we have to get PCC from the police or do they usually send it to the CO directly???


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Just wondering someone said coloured scans would do the job or do we need to get all docs JP certified ?????

Those who have submitted can comment ?

Thanks

Varun


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

HI All,
I have a question . Job code too matters in invitation round ?? Asking the question as I had submitted my EOI on 06 Oct 2012 with 60 points . Today when the reports for Oct 2012 got published I can see that in 15 Oct round Visa date of effect for Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) is 14/10/2012 23.06 pm . So ideally an invite should have come for me as I have 60 pts but it dint. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.

Thanks and Regards,
Hellraiser


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

*ACS and application*

Hi , 
I am currently on my 475 visa . Im applying for my 189 visa now. So this is my situation,
I got my skills assessed on July end 2011 and I assume its 1 yr expiry . I filed my EOI on 1st July 2012. 
I got my 189 invite yesterday , do I have to reapply for ACS to file my application or just use the one i have?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> I am currently on my 475 visa . Im applying for my 189 visa now. So this is my situation,
> I got my skills assessed on July end 2011 and I assume its 1 yr expiry . I filed my EOI on 1st July 2012.
> I got my 189 invite yesterday , do I have to reapply for ACS to file my application or just use the one i have?



I think ACS validity is 2 years, atleast mine says so. Please double check it if it is two years or not.


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

v_yadav said:


> I think ACS validity is 2 years, atleast mine says so. Please double check it if it is two years or not.


Just checked and confused . ACS website says all result letter valid for 2 yrs but my ACS letter says "Assesment advice valid for 1 yr from date of issue". 

Is ACS assessment required to be valid on date of filing of EOI or date or application?Any thoughts?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> 263111 Computer network and system engineer , 5 years in VoIP working on Avaya and Nortel products.did you get an invite and whats your job code. BTW you gave IELTS the same day i did, where was your test center? I gave it in Delhi.


i m applying as software engineer 263113 with 5 years exp in ruby/rails. yeah took ielts on 13th. I m from Sri Lanka.


----------



## SK1981 (Nov 2, 2012)

Submitted EOI on 1 July 2012 and got invited to apply for 189 on Oct 15, 2012.

analyst programmer : 60 points


----------



## boy0280 (Oct 26, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> HI All,
> I have a question . Job code too matters in invitation round ?? Asking the question as I had submitted my EOI on 06 Oct 2012 with 60 points . Today when the reports for Oct 2012 got published I can see that in 15 Oct round Visa date of effect for Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) is 14/10/2012 23.06 pm . So ideally an invite should have come for me as I have 60 pts but it dint. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Hellraiser



I am having the same question! I submitted EOI on 26th Aug with 60 points and still waiting for invitation. I am thinking the Job code is a factor, or that system has a huge bug... My job code is Solicitor - 271311 (only 7 invitations were given out on 15th Oct for this occupation......... )

Anyone knows any answer to this question???


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

boy0280 said:


> I am having the same question! I submitted EOI on 26th Aug with 60 points and still waiting for invitation. I am thinking the Job code is a factor, or that system has a huge bug... My job code is Solicitor - 271311 (only 7 invitations were given out on 15th Oct for this occupation......... )
> 
> Anyone knows any answer to this question???


Well in regards to ur position, u are clearly in the queue. The last cut-off was 8/10th august and thus u didnt get invited as u submitted EOI on 27th. Had u been invited, then there would have been the case of system having a bug. But as far as I am concerned u should be right in the line for the nxt invitation on Nov 15. Obviously ur job code ceiling hasnt been reached yet, so theres really no stopping from you getting an invitation.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride, 

Last cut off 8th august is based on submission date or visa effect date?


----------



## boy0280 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Well in regards to ur position, u are clearly in the queue. The last cut-off was 8/10th august and thus u didnt get invited as u submitted EOI on 27th. Had u been invited, then there would have been the case of system having a bug. But as far as I am concerned u should be right in the line for the nxt invitation on Nov 15. Obviously ur job code ceiling hasnt been reached yet, so theres really no stopping from you getting an invitation.




Thanks Ghostride! I was just a bit confused about what has been shown on the SkillSelect website ( under Report page) , where it says :

Visa Subclass Points Score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60 14/10/2012 23.11 pm

So, I assumed the 14 Oct was the cut off date for the 15th Oct round.


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

got Invite on November 1st for Developer/Programmer.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Ghostride,
> 
> Last cut off 8th august is based on submission date or visa effect date?


I would say visa effect date, if there r any changes made that affect points after submitting EOI.
If there no changes made after submission, like in my case, then the date of effect and submission are same.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

boy0280 said:


> Thanks Ghostride! I was just a bit confused about what has been shown on the SkillSelect website ( under Report page) , where it says :
> 
> Visa Subclass Points Score	Visa date of effect
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60 14/10/2012 23.11 pm
> ...


Na, the reports are just a bit messed up. I agree they are pretty confusing.


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

*Any help regarding payment.*

Hi, 
I am from Pakistan, don't have the credit card of my own, what I want to know is if there is an alternative way of paying .
1- ACS fee.
2- 189 Visa fee.
3- SS fee.
any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## reshma627s (Nov 4, 2012)

*plz help me out *

Hi Guys I'm in serious trouble I guess. I need ur suggestions. I submited my EOI WITH 60 POINTS and with ielts score of 7 on 12th october hoping to get 7 in ielts. I have my ielts test on dec 1st. And according to the new stats I guess I'll get invited in the next round. I don't know what to do at this stage. Can I withdraw my eoi and submit a fresh one with valid ielts score? plz help me out


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

reshma627s said:


> Hi Guys I'm in serious trouble I guess. I need ur suggestions. I submited my EOI WITH 60 POINTS and with ielts score of 7 on 12th october hoping to get 7 in ielts. I have my ielts test on dec 1st. And according to the new stats I guess I'll get invited in the next round. I don't know what to do at this stage. Can I withdraw my eoi and submit a fresh one with valid ielts score? plz help me out


Once u get invite, u hv 60 days to lodge visa. U can lodge ur visa with ur ielts score after u get 

Its better to take advice from seniors here


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello guys ...I also have submitted my EOI as a Accountant 221111 with 60 points on 10th Aug but still waiting for invitation....any chance on 15th Nov ? and just to clear this point I have claimed 5 points for my partner skills as she has 6 each, under 50 age and positive skill assessment as a Accountant 221111 as I have from CPA Australia (Basic requirement) so I Hope my 5 Partner claimed points is OK ? Plz help me out..Thnx in Advance


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

reshma627s said:


> Hi Guys I'm in serious trouble I guess. I need ur suggestions. I submited my EOI WITH 60 POINTS and with ielts score of 7 on 12th october hoping to get 7 in ielts. I have my ielts test on dec 1st. And according to the new stats I guess I'll get invited in the next round. I don't know what to do at this stage. Can I withdraw my eoi and submit a fresh one with valid ielts score? plz help me out


When you filling the EOI you have to include your IELTS details such as date and candidate number. That could be an issue


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

reshma627s said:


> Hi Guys I'm in serious trouble I guess. I need ur suggestions. I submited my EOI WITH 60 POINTS and with ielts score of 7 on 12th october hoping to get 7 in ielts. I have my ielts test on dec 1st. And according to the new stats I guess I'll get invited in the next round. I don't know what to do at this stage. Can I withdraw my eoi and submit a fresh one with valid ielts score? plz help me out


Once you are invited you need to prove that your claims were correct at the time of invitation, so I would suggest to suspend your EoI until you actually receive your IELTS score & then update it with correct info. Even if you subsequently, i.e. before applying, get an IELTS score of 7 your visa would be rejected because you made incorrect claims in your EoI. So I guess your best option would be to suspend it for now.


----------



## bartleby (Oct 27, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Once u get invite, u hv 60 days to lodge visa. U can lodge ur visa with ur ielts score after u get
> 
> Its better to take advice from seniors here


I dont think this is correct.

As someone else pointed out, you need to prove that you had your ielts score, skills assessment etc at the time of submitting your EOI. This means they will probably check the date on all your certificates, including ietls results.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree... They will ask you to provide proof as per the EOI effect date... and if you are not able to provide it, they would not even refund the DIAC fee


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

I am wondering how in the first place she was able to lodge eoi without the trf number.

I am wrong here. What others have said is correct.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes they will also match the old TRF number (used at the time of submitting EOI) and the new TRF number he/she would submit to case officer


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes they will also match the old TRF number (used at the time of submitting EOI) and the new TRF number he/she would submit to case officer


what about the date of exam and result of exam ? one of these also you have to write while submitting the EOI.


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello guys ...I also have submitted my EOI as a Accountant 221111 with 60 points on 10th Aug but still waiting for invitation....any chance on 15th Nov ? and just to clear this point I have claimed 5 points for my partner skills as she has 6 each, under 50 age and positive skill assessment as a Accountant 221111 as I have from CPA Australia (Basic requirement) so I Hope my 5 Partner claimed points is OK ? Plz help me out..Thnx in Advance


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Hello guys ...I also have submitted my EOI as a Accountant 221111 with 60 points on 10th Aug but still waiting for invitation....any chance on 15th Nov ? and just to clear this point I have claimed 5 points for my partner skills as she has 6 each, under 50 age and positive skill assessment as a Accountant 221111 as I have from CPA Australia (Basic requirement) so I Hope my 5 Partner claimed points is OK ? Plz help me out..Thnx in Advance


You just missed the previous round by a couple of days, so you'll def receive an invitation in next round!
Regarding your partner skills, I thought you need 7 in IELTS to get a positive assessment as Accountant?! But generally it seems that she fulfills all requirements, i.e. age, English & assessment. You should be fine!


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, I applied EOI on 1st July , got invite on 1st Nov . As my ACS assessment expired on July 27th , I have re-applied for re-validation today . Will there be any issue ? Bcoz DIAC says details should be same as claimed on EOI . Also , curious to know if i can apply for visa with expired ACs result since it was valid while filing EOI?


----------



## reshma627s (Nov 4, 2012)

*Thanks alot*

Thanks alot guys for ur suggestions . 

May be I have to suspend my EOI for a while and then update it once I get my Ielts score. What happens when I suspend my EOI and how do I do that ? This actually sounds a bit confusing to me.


----------



## reshma627s (Nov 4, 2012)

I used my prev Ielts score details in my EOI. But I just changed the expiry date


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

then you must apply before it expire other you are in trouble for using previous IELTS


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

*Waiting For ITA*

Hi, Visa Subclass 190 here! I applied for State Sponsorship (Financial Investment Advisers and Managers ANZO: 2223, 70 Points) from NSW and received it on the 16th of October. However I have still not recieved the Invitation to Apply from the DIAC. Any idea how long does it take for them to send out the invitation??


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

zx4u said:


> Hi, Visa Subclass 190 here! I applied for State Sponsorship (Financial Investment Advisers and Managers ANZO: 2223, 70 Points) from NSW and received it on the 16th of October. However I have still not recieved the Invitation to Apply from the DIAC. Any idea how long does it take for them to send out the invitation??


U'll get it within few days I guess....


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

I thot the invitation to apply was automatic if you receive State Sponsorship, Anyway will wait for a few more days to receive the Invitation!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

zx4u said:


> I thot the invitation to apply was automatic if you receive State Sponsorship, Anyway will wait for a few more days to receive the Invitation!


Does NSW have your EOI details so that they can notify DIAC? I agree that you should have received it by now. Maybe follow up with NSW?!


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup, NSW has the EOI information, it was written on State Sponsorship Form and also emailed it to them!! what should i do, call them up and inquire? is there an email address where i can contact them. Thanks!!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Yup, NSW has the EOI information, it was written on State Sponsorship Form and also emailed it to them!! what should i do, call them up and inquire? is there an email address where i can contact them. Thanks!!


I personally would just give them a call, but whatever you prefer...

Contact us - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Anne Christina for the information!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

They have increased the number of invites for Nov. I hop they double the invites in december!!!!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> They have increased the number of invites for Nov. I hop they double the invites in december!!!!



Yes, they increased it to 1500 per round which means 3000 invites in november. Hopefully they'll increase the number by december.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

hello

I need advice on visa documents that i need to prepare

1) I dont have a marriage certificate yet , but , me and my spouse have our names as husband and wife on our passports. in addition , she has a bank account where i am shown as her husband....will that be enough or i should apply for a marriage certificate right away?

2) I do not have form 16 for the first year of employment, will salary slips/releiving letter/offer letter suffice?

3) I made a small mistake during my ACS assessment , in the declaration i had my current company name as ABC international services pvt. ltd. whereas it actually is ABC international services India pvt. ltd. , will this silly mistake make any effect? i just noticed this when i was gathering my docuements.


PLease help, especially on the last two point, i am feeling really anxious right now.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> hello
> 
> I need advice on visa documents that i need to prepare
> 
> ...


i can not answer your first question. but looks like these proofs should be enough to apply, and in case if they ask you something else they will let you know 

what is form 16 ? 

while uploading the documents if you can write about your mistake on the paper and then make one pdf of your that letter which explains your mistake and reference letter of the company. i think this should help. 

they are helpful, and they want to give visa. they can understand such mistakes if you explain these to them.

this is what i think


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

kark said:


> got invite today
> 
> 
> ACS +VE,IELTS - 6 EACH BAND EOI-60 PTS Date of effect 07/07/2012


Hi Kark,
Congratulations for your invite.

I was just going through the post. Inspite of 6 each in Ielts and 60 points u got an invite. Could you please share which subclass and how you got your points as 60.
(Mine are 50 without IELTS 7 each and my sis is SA resident /citizen if i take that 10 points, i complete my 60 but ot file 489 visa. Or i need IELTS 10 points(7 each) to avoid 489 visa. and file 189/190.


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Hi, Visa Subclass 190 here! I applied for State Sponsorship (Financial Investment Advisers and Managers ANZO: 2223, 70 Points) from NSW and received it on the 16th of October. However I have still not recieved the Invitation to Apply from the DIAC. Any idea how long does it take for them to send out the invitation??



Hi,
I am going through the forum and happen to see your post. 
This new EOI+points system with visa subclass is little confusing for me.

Could you please share how do they decide upon if 189/190 needs to be granted and points are 60/65 with SS or without SS. 
Is it who completes 60 point min with SS are eligible for 190 and otherwise 189.
Please clarify.

Thanks in advance,
Manpreet.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi,
> I am going through the forum and happen to see your post.
> This new EOI+points system with visa subclass is little confusing for me.
> 
> ...


Hi

189 grant is an automated process based on date of EOI. This cycle is usually 1st of every month, or 15th of some months.
190 - when your SS is approved, the State sends a notification to SkillSelect and you get an invite to apply for Visa 190. This can be at any time, not restricted to the 189 cycle.

I am not sure about the minimum, but some states like Vic and NSW need a min of 60 point for you to be eligible to apply for SS. What that translates to is: your 189 points score = 60 and your 190 will be +5 = 65

hth


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> i can not answer your first question. but looks like these proofs should be enough to apply, and in case if they ask you something else they will let you know
> 
> what is form 16 ?
> 
> ...



Thanks alot man, Form 16 is given by employer at the end of each year in India and displays how much tax was deducted from your salary during that year. What do they use over there for this?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Thanks alot man, Form 16 is given by employer at the end of each year in India and displays how much tax was deducted from your salary during that year. What do they use over there for this?


I see. Since there is no income tax in Dubai. Therefore, we don't have to show anything related to tax.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi Kark,
> Congratulations for your invite.
> 
> I was just going through the post. Inspite of 6 each in Ielts and 60 points u got an invite. Could you please share which subclass and how you got your points as 60.
> (Mine are 50 without IELTS 7 each and my sis is SA resident /citizen if i take that 10 points, i complete my 60 but ot file 489 visa. Or i need IELTS 10 points(7 each) to avoid 489 visa. and file 189/190.


Hi ManpBnglre

my points are like this

1. Age 30pts (25-32 Yrs)
2. Work exp (overseas) - 15 (8-10 Yrs)
3. Ielts - 0 
4. Graduation - 15 Pts (Bachelor or Masters)

which makes it 60 Pts

If you can geta sponsor from ur sis nothing like that.I guess you would anyways be moving SA to startoff with right?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Its almost time for the 15th November Invites!


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

kark said:


> Hi ManpBnglre
> 
> my points are like this
> 
> ...


Cool. Your work-ex gave you 15 
Actually I dont want myself to get restricted in one area that too SA because i dont think there will be much job opportunnities. If i get 7each and file 189 that is much better.
I am just stuck in getting 7 each inspite of multiple attempts. Recently only thought about atleast file EOI based on 10 points from sis. But stil contemplating and side by side again wil prep for IELTS.


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi
> 
> 189 grant is an automated process based on date of EOI. This cycle is usually 1st of every month, or 15th of some months.
> 190 - when your SS is approved, the State sends a notification to SkillSelect and you get an invite to apply for Visa 190. This can be at any time, not restricted to the 189 cycle.
> ...



Hi limonic316,
Thanks for your reply. 
Yes you are right some states need a min of 60 point for you to be eligible to apply for SS.
Also i got to know that You need 60 for 189 and 60 for 190.
The biggest advantage of 190 is if you don't have enough points 
for 189 you can get 5 additional points for SS so you have the required 60.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

Had a doubt in one of the questions in visa application - 
Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Can we include parents in this section, though they would not be migrating with me right now, they might come later on?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Had a doubt in one of the questions in visa application -
> Non-migrating dependent family members
> ...


U can.
But u need to provide documents to prove they are dependent and also explain y u are not taking them withvu


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh okay, so in case am planning to apply for their dependent visa/visitor visa after some years, it is not mandate to add them as dependents, am I right?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Oh okay, so in case am planning to apply for their dependent visa/visitor visa after some years, it is not mandate to add them as dependents, am I right?


I am not sure about later how u can add.
but for now if you declare them as dependents you need to show proofs.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> I am not sure about later how u can add.
> but for now if you declare them as dependents you need to show proofs.


If I apply for 189 - in addition to my spouse, can I also add my parents as dependent - although they are still working ?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> If I apply for 189 - in addition to my spouse, can I also add my parents as dependent - although they are still working ?


If they are working it automatically means they are not dependent on you.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/including-family-members/

Check this link. It has information about dependents


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Including family members
> 
> Check this link. It has information about dependents


Yup thanks.. read that earlier. But as they are working. Then what's the procedure to have them shifted to Australia, if I get to Australia. Even if they are working but they can't be left alone.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

You may call them once they are retired. As for now you may leave it blank. In case you press the ? button you may see that they have included spouse and children as dependents for now. There are ways to call your parents as dependents , later.


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

HELLO!!! Just wonderling we have submitted EOI 26/10/2012, software developer, 60 points, what would you think the chances are for getting an invite the 15th Nov ?? my nerves......


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

marichelle said:


> HELLO!!! Just wonderling we have submitted EOI 26/10/2012, software developer, 60 points, what would you think the chances are for getting an invite the 15th Nov ?? my nerves......


Hello All,

We have submitted EOI on Sept11 2012,analyst programer,55+ 5 points of SA SS.. Anyone predicts if when we will get the invite.. crossed fingers


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/132249-got-invited-15th-nov.html

Post here if you missed the invitation round on Nov 1 but got invited on Nov 15


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sarank said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We have submitted EOI on Sept11 2012,analyst programer,55+ 5 points of SA SS.. Anyone predicts if when we will get the invite.. crossed fingers


Hi Sarank,
for subclass 190 you get an invitation as soon as you get state sponsorship. It's independent from the invitation rounds.
Unfortunately SA takes quite long to process applications; I think around 12 weeks. Did you also apply for SA sponsorship Sep 11? Then it should take approx. 1 more month.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Hi All

Do we need to submit all the documents at the time of applying for visa? I ask this because i got my invite on 31st october so i can apply till 31st december, but, i do not yet have a marriage certificate and i am given a date of 8th Jan to appear before registrar. I was told no earlier dates are available so i will not have marriage certificate before that date. 

Does that hamper my chances of applying for a visa, those who have applied already please help, i am feeling really worried right now. How do i proceed from here? Please help....

PS : Our relationship is reflected on our passport. so her name is on my passport and my name is on her passport as husband and wife.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

You do not have to provide documents at the time of application. Once a CO is assigned he will ask for any missing documents and give you 28 days to provide them. If you are not able to provide documents within the 28 days you can ask for an extension & ideally provide proof as to why you can't provide the documents on time.
So overall you can go ahead and lodge your application.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You do not have to provide documents at the time of application. Once a CO is assigned he will ask for any missing documents and give you 28 days to provide them. If you are not able to provide documents within the 28 days you can ask for an extension & ideally provide proof as to why you can't provide the documents on time.
> So overall you can go ahead and lodge your application.




Thanks, i got so worried when they gave me 8th Jan 2013. Thanks alot @AnneChristina


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Thanks, i got so worried when they gave me 8th Jan 2013. Thanks alot @AnneChristina


yeah Anne is right.
also, there must be some proof you provided for getting spouses name on passport.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

yes, for getting spouse name on passport i submitted affidavits and passbook of a govt. bank a/c with my name as her husband. So , i got a new one opened for her with my name as her husband. Can that work here as well?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> yes, for getting spouse name on passport i submitted affidavits and passbook of a govt. bank a/c with my name as her husband. So , i got a new one opened for her with my name as her husband. Can that work here as well?


i believe you would need the marriage certificate. but if you have the affidavit, upload it till u get the certificate.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> i believe you would need the marriage certificate. but if you have the affidavit, upload it till u get the certificate.



Thanks Man, i got worried as i thought my invite would go in vain.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Thanks Man, i got worried as i thought my invite would go in vain.


so now you would be applying as close to end date as possible so that you have more days .. cool.. keep us updated of the progress!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

superm said:


> so now you would be applying as close to end date as possible so that you have more days .. cool.. keep us updated of the progress!


Yeah, i think that is the only option left to me.
I met two different guys in Marriage registrar office...one was a sweet old fellow who gave me all info and was smiling all the time but unfortunately i got this really rude person and he was not ready to give an earlier date, so got unlucky there. Moreover, i registered for today's date on internet and when i told him i had today's date he started laughing.


I got one more issue, i do not have form 16 of year 2007-08. I'll go to my employer next week to see if i can get it from them Plus during my research i got to know about this tin-nsdl.com website from where you can download tax return docs for a small fees. Has anyone tried it before? 

Will keep you all posted. thanks again everyone.


----------

